
In 1900 Photographing an Entire Train Required the World’s Biggest Camera (2018) - respinal
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/worlds-biggest-camera
======
Someone
Better title: making large prints required a large camera.

They could easily have photographed it with a standard camera from the same
viewpoint.

